# New to classical music... help please...



## Claire G (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello all, 

I have never listened to classical music until three days ago when I booked a trip to Austria which is somewhere that I have always wanted to go! As a result, I am going to Vienna and I do love music.. all sorts of music. I looked at Mozart and listened to the blue Danube which nearly made me cry it was so beautiful. I have listened to it at least five times on the trot since and thought to myself, well if I love that so much there must be more classical music I would love! However as a newbie to it all, what would you recommend?


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

I'd recommend listening to your local classical FM radio station (if your area has one) or one or more internet classical stations. There, you'll have a chance to listen to many works by many composers, and you can select and choose what strikes your fancy. 

I'm sure others here will also provide some good specific recommendations.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

You mentioned looking at Mozart, so it might be a good idea to try some of his music. Basically all of it is amazing--you really can't go wrong with any Mozart piece.  To get you started, I came up with a partial list of some of Mozart's most famous works:

Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
Piano Concerto No. 21
Piano Sonata in C Major, K. 545
Piano Sonata in A Major, K. 331
Symphony No. 40
The Magic Flute (if you're interested in opera)


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Claire G said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have never listened to classical music until three days ago when I booked a trip to Austria which is somewhere that I have always wanted to go! As a result, I am going to Vienna and I do love music.. all sorts of music. I looked at Mozart and listened to the blue Danube which nearly made me cry it was so beautiful. I have listened to it at least five times on the trot since and thought to myself, well if I love that so much there must be more classical music I would love! However as a newbie to it all, what would you recommend?


Feel free to listen to some of Johann Strauss II's other waltzes. He wrote a lot of them! It was kind of his niche, and I actually like to listen to them occasionally.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Try You Tube. There are loads of classical compositions of all kinds available for free listening.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Richard8655 said:


> I'd recommend listening to your local classical FM radio station (if your area has one) or one or more internet classical stations. There, you'll have a chance to listen to many works by many composers, and you can select and choose what strikes your fancy.
> 
> I'm sure others here will also provide some good specific recommendations.


Very safe advice, before we know just let your ears go with the flow.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi. Classical music is like a world. For years, I had dipped in and out and took it up seriously three years ago. Now can't listen to anything else! Found myself going to concerts, following musicians (met two of them) joined TC and feel as though I have made some friends on here and spending a fortune building up a collection lol!! Welcome to this world! You'll love it.

Love Mozart. His Piano Concerto no 21 is beautiful and one of my favourite pieces composed by him!


----------



## MadMusicist (Jan 14, 2017)

There are so many exciting things you could explore, it's tough name a specific place to start! 

I would start with the composers you know you like, YouTube them, and check out the related videos. Initially, you may com across a lot of "Best Works of [Composer]" videos, and although they don't provide the whole experience of listening to complete works, they are a good place to branch out and figure out your own taste from


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Richard8655 said:


> I'd recommend listening to your local classical FM radio station (if your area has one) or one or more internet classical stations. There, you'll have a chance to listen to many works by many composers, and you can select and choose what strikes your fancy.


Yes. Listen voraciously and/or randomly. Take note of what you like and don't like. Once you've gotten a feel for the sort of things you might enjoy, then have a look at the Talk Classical recommended lists of works - they're an excellent introduction.


----------

